# Redhead.



## 4CurlRedleg

Got him back yesterday.


----------



## Rick Acker

Is that a North Dakota Redhead or did you shoot him down south...He has very good colors if it is a N.D. bird...Not very common for the black on the neck to be that full...Nice!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

NoDak.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Another nice bird - Congrats! 4Curl, your walls must be getting full these days.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Yeah, I'll be moving everything out to the shop. When the wife finds out about these last 3 I'll be sleeping there anyway. :lol:


----------



## greenheadfallon

Hey 4curl i have always wished to get a redhead that is in that good of plumage. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam

Don't worry 4Curl

When you get to be my age you quite often prefer hanging out with dead birds instead of a wife 

:lol: She just looked over my shoulder and clocked me. :lol:

Bob


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm putting together a Redhead for a guy this weekend...That might be as nice color wise as that one...I'll post it up when I get r done...


----------



## bullocklabradors

Since we are on the topic of Redheads here is my latest mount (Redhead Trio).

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Nice stuff Travis. :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7

awesome mounts!


----------



## buckseye

dang I like that stuff , nice mounts, realistic postures just great


----------



## greenheadfallon

Hey Travis :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks for the kind words!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Travis...You are a bird mounting Machine...Are these all for yourself or are you doing birds for customers yet?


----------



## bullocklabradors

These are all my birds except I did one pintail drake for a friend and I have another pinnie skinned that I am doing for my dad. I am mounting a sage grouse right now I will post pics after I complete it.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

I hope you got a big house!


----------



## bullocklabradors

NOT BIG ENOUGH! My goal is to have a pair or trio of every North American Waterfowl and Upland Game Bird mounted. I would fill up all 3,000 sq. feet if it were up to me. But I don't think the wife would appreciate that very much it would crowd out her decor! My office is full and I do have some mounts hanging in the vault in the family room. But I need to finish the family room in the basement so I can line the walls with mounts down there. We still have some room in the cabin but not much my dad has all of his mounts up there.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

